

What's it's like to be on HN front page for 20 hours - lessmilk
http://blog.lessmilk.com/hackernews-20h/

======
013
I hope we don't see a blog post next week titled "What's it's like to be on
HN's front page for 20 hours for previously being on HN's front page for 20
hours"

~~~
foocc
I like it. Very nice recursion.

------
B-Con
> At its peak, I was getting between 100 and 200 page views per minutes.

It seems like it peaked at just over 3 hits per second, which is, frankly, a
little lower than I would've expected, and seems very manageable. I'm curious
what the loads are on sites that end up going down from the traffic.

------
danso
35,000 uniques for ~330 upvotes? It's a little strange to me, but the few
times I've been on HN, I've also noticed that near exact ratio: 100 uniques
for every upvote, whether its for 20 upvotes or 200.

Anyway, I'm surprised it didn't result in more uniques in your case, given all
the useful content you've posted...I spent some time going through your other
blog posts. Great resource!

~~~
ttty
Sometimes google analytics doesn't count all numbers or the site was down for
many people. I've seen some differences (around 20%) between GA and Woopra.

